# Direct Connect with dc_gui

## cr0nos

I just can`t get it to work. I try to connect to a server, and if I am lucky it says it couldn`t connect. Else it says nothing, and nothing appears in the connected section....

has anybody gotten it to work? how?

I think it might have something to do with my firewall.. will try to disable it.

----------

## doctorstrange

haven't emerged it yet, I intend to do it today, but from their website it looks that the stuff uses ports 411 and 412, so maybe you should enable those in your iptables script

----------

## doctorstrange

strange thing - when I tried to emerge dc-gui it turned out that it is gnome-dependent, and I do not want gnome; but I found another dc-gui on freshmeat which is based on QT and libxml2, so I downloaded and compiled that and it works fine under KDE3

----------

## cr0nos

What is the name?

I have tried a couple of qt based dc-guis, but none of them would compile  :Sad: 

----------

## lk42pro

since my school's internal file sharing server is based on DC i am gonna emerge dc-gui now and see if it works...

----------

## lk42pro

hmmm i am getting this error

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dc-gui-0.54/work/dc_gui-0.54/src'

gcc  -march=i686 -O3 -pipe -Wall -Wunused   -o dc_gui  main.o support.o interface.o callbacks.o gui_layout.o misc_gtk.o init_fnc.o do_connect.o dctc_process.o dctc_com.o str_array.o timed_out_string.o bookmark.o mini_db.o status.o bdb.o misc.o -rdynamic -L/usr/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -rdynamic -lgnomeui -lart_lgpl -lgdk_imlib -lSM -lICE -lgtk -lgdk -lgmodule -ldl -lXi -lXext -lX11 -lgnome -lgnomesupport -lesd -laudiofile -lm -ldb1 -lglib  -ldb-3.2

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -ldb1

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [dc_gui] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dc-gui-0.54/work/dc_gui-0.54/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dc-gui-0.54/work/dc_gui-0.54'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 29, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/net-misc/dc-gui/dc-gui-0.54.ebuild .

any ideas?

----------

## Guest

 *lk42pro wrote:*   

> hmmm i am getting this error
> 
> Making all in src
> 
> make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dc-gui-0.54/work/dc_gui-0.54/src'
> ...

 

----------

## cr0nos

maybe untar manually and define where db (berkley db) is installed?

----------

## lk42pro

err forgot to sign in

----------

## moonlite

dc_gui is the gnomegui for dctc that can be downloaded from dctc's homepage...

dc-gui is another directconnectclient with a qt gui.

----------

## doctorstrange

 *moonlite wrote:*   

> dc_gui is the gnomegui for dctc that can be downloaded from dctc's homepage...
> 
> dc-gui is another directconnectclient with a qt gui.

 

Ah! That explains it. Thanks.

I have found dc-gui on freshmeat. Works fine.

----------

